# IBEW 134 and 150



## Mountain Electrician

> P.S. I also tested for the Pipefitter's Local 597. Passed the test and interviewed yesterday. I figured I would apply to a few different Locals to give myself the best odds of offered employment, it looks good so far. Any insight on Electricians vs. Pipefitters?


Surely you jest :jester:


----------



## Chicagoguy

Sorry M.E., not up on the lingo yet - what's a jest?


----------



## Mountain Electrician

Surely you jest = You gotta be kidding

I was referring to the question about electricians vs. pipe fitters. What do you think us electricians will say about that? :laughing:

Seriously, the electrical trade is a enjoyable, challenging trade that will treat you great if you let it. I started at 17, and have never regretted a minute! 

Good luck!! (And remember, the only thing dumber than a pipe fitter is an iron worker)


----------



## Chicagoguy

M.E., Gotcha, look at that... I'm already catching crap and I'm not even an apprentice yet! I don't mind though - comes with the territory. Any response to my question about what happens during layoffs etc.?


----------



## Super_33

I'm a 134 Journeyman and I gotta tell you.....
If you had the choice between 134 and 150 you should go with 134. 150 is Lake county and there isn't even close to the amount of work in 150 that 134 has to offer. Cook county is HUGE and Chicago is a major advantage. Local 134 is one of the largest locals in the country. Obviously you have to take what you can get but if you can get it... 134!

If you get laid off, you get around half of what you would normally make, depending on your dependent situation. There is also a sub fund from EIT. Your insurance will continue for a period of time, I don't remember exactly how long because it's been a while since I've been laid off and I wasn't off long enough for it to run out, but I think it's 6 months to a year.

As for the olympics, it will be in Chicago and that's 134. A 150 member will never see it unless they sign 134's book 2 as a traveller and they probably won't get the call.

P.S. I live in Lake county (150) and I'm a 134 member. I know alot of 150 guys and most of them wish they were 134. Simply because of the large work volume within Chicago.


----------



## Chicagoguy

Man, I sure am glad to know someone is on this site from one of those 2 locals. I really appreciate your input - I completely understand what you're saying.

I see you did what I did and put Chicago, because I myself live in lake county. Where about do you live because I live in the Waukegan area... Does 134 do anything to help you get work further north in Cook County because of where you live?

My dad is Local 399 Engineer downtown and he said the same thing about 134. He run's accross those guys all the time and knows a few of them quite well I guess... They were actually the first I applied for and like I said, I have Orientation on the 11th, so hopefully that means something good - I am not to sure about their process. 

Another reason I was asking though was because I had heard stuff like 134 hires way too many people for the amount of work they have etc., but I guess that may depend on the source. I do know that 134 had 1600 apply in only a 2 week application process in Sept., where 150 had only 350 people apply and they had applications open for 5 months... That says something in itself - I would be greteful to start the program with 134.

Thanks again, and who's knows maybe we can sit down sometime and I'll buy you a few drinks for helping out with some info, because I don't know any electricians personally.. I appreciate the help!


----------



## Super_33

Anytime! I'm in Fox Lake, my shop is aware of where I live and any decent shop is gonna do their best to keep you from driving 1 or 2 hours each way for work. So mainly I'm working in northern cook county which is the rich part of cook, Northbrook, Winnetka, Glenview, right now I'm in South Barrington doing multi million dollar custom homes. When things get slow, there's no telling where they might send me, cook county is a big place and I've spent 3 hours a day driving  . But the work was there and I got my 40  .

When it comes to 134 bringing in all those applicants, it's up to you to study and be at the top of your class, same goes for when they send you to your first shop. Every shop likes a hard worker and somebody who listens, shows up on time, and doesn't get cocky into their 2nd year. lol. It's up to you to keep your job, you don't have to be a hero but you have to give the effort. It's up to you to be the one they keep. I'm not saying if you work hard you'll never get laid off, but you'll get laid off less.


----------



## Chicagoguy

Thanks again Super 33, we'll have to meet up some time.. sounds like 134 did a good job trying to keep your drive to a minimum, but I understand what you mean about when times are slow. Gotta do what you gotta do to get that paycheck, and if it includes driving, so be it - if you don't take advantage of the work someone else will.

Hard work is something I am not afraid of. I attribute the success I have obtained at 25 to exactly that HARD WORK. I bought by house at 22 through hard work and putting in the time to learn and CONTINUE learning while always being respectful - I beleive you need to have that attitude regardless of what field you're in. I alwasy get to work at least 1/2 early and have no problem staying late for any reason. I look forward to working with people that will mold me into a GREAT electrician, because my efforts and dedication will let them know that they will NOT be wasting their time and money on a guy like me.


----------



## Celtic

Chicagoguy said:


> IBEW 134 - I have tested and been ranked, I just got a letter for their Orientation on Feb 11th. The letter doesn't necessarily say I have been "accepted," but it does say that "start dates and times" will be announced. It also tells us to bring a $300 check and if we do not show up, we can not "start" the program. I am sort of unsure how to interpret the letter, am I in:thumbup: ?


Any time the local says "Bring a check", it means 1 of 2 things:
1 - you're in trouble...you're not "officially in" so that can't be it
2 - You're "in"...that $300 will probably go for your first ton of books.


----------



## goose134

Celtic is right, that check will be used for books. The first eleven weeks of your school will be unpaid. It is hard to live through, but worth it. If you can get unemployment from your current situation while you are in school it is worth your while. I have been with 134 since 2000 and have had a good run. I've been fortunate enough to work at some really cool projects, and downtown is crowded with opportunities. I've done a bit of travelling in 150 and have nothing bad to say about it. I could not, however vouch for the amount of work that they have. 
Stick with electrical, the fitters don't look like they have easy work for old timers. Good luck!


----------



## Chicagoguy

Goose, so do you think because I got that orientation letter with all the info I stated for 134 saying to bring the check that I am in? Like I said, if the only thing left is the background check and drug test, I am fine with that, in fact I encourage it due to the fact I would like to work in a safe environment especally around electrical stuff. I was thinking the same but didn't want to count my chickens before the hatched.... You know what I mean? I keep hearing from people, "well who did you know etc.," but I did this all on my own merit. Studied for the test and was fortunate enough to have taken a LOT of high math clases in High School and College which counts for something, but have had no experience. I ranked in the top 15% of the 1600 that applied. I greatly look forward to getting in, getting my hands dirty and learning as much as possible from the experienced guys like yourself and Super 33! 

Thanks for the advise about the Electricians vs. pipefitters. I hope nobody here is taking offense to that question, but I know sometimes people wished they made different choices - I just want to make sure I am making the right choice!

I heard about the first 11 weeks being unpaid, and you know what, I understand... They should try and weed out the weak people so that they know the people they are going to provide a future for are serious about this gig, because I am! Luckily I have saved my pennies over the years so that I can afford to go through the 11 week process and take full advantage of everything I learn instead of stressing about how I am going to pay for my bills. 

Thanks a lot and if you have any other advise or things I should know, please let me know! You guys so far are great....


----------



## Celtic

Chicagoguy said:


> ...if you have any other advise or things I should know, please let me know! ....


You've already learned the first lesson...



Chicagoguy said:


> .. I'm already catching crap and I'm not even an apprentice yet! I don't mind though - comes with the territory.


:laughing:
Get used to it...and remember the gags and crap they pull on you....in about 6 years you'll be doing the same to someone else's yam sack.




Chicagoguy said:


> Any response to my question about what happens during layoffs etc.?


Must have missed that...

As an apprentice, you are truly golden - (hopefully) you are young, strong and don't back talk....you could go your entire apprenticeship w/o a layoff.

But if you should get laid-off ...go sign up for unemployment - it's your money, go get it ...that's why it's there. You'll probably wind up going back to work before you collect the first check. 
IF the lay-off seems to last too long for your liking(could be a few days, could be a few weeks)..go find a job - BUT NOT AN ELECTRICAL JOB!

Most would say I'm crazy for saying that...but think for a second...you are going to be an electrician your entire life (hopefully)...learn something else you can use later in life.
Get a job with some other trade...at some point, you'll be doing some renovation work and what you learn just might come in handy.


----------



## Chicagoguy

Celtic, thanks for the advice! As I said before I am used to hard work which is why I have achieved the things I've achieved at 25, just in a different profession. But the principles are the same - show up to work on time (preferably before), be ready to work and be ready to learn. I'm not just willing to go through this process, I am READY to go though it, I only hope I have the opportunity to work and learn from good guys like yourselves......


----------



## goose134

I don't remember exactly how the process went, but it sounds like you're in. Unless something goes horribly awry, you should find that you have a spot in school. 

As for lay-offs: Celtic said it best, it is your money, go get it. I will tell you this: As an apprentice, I have never been laid off long enough to collect unemployment. The one week wait period was always enough to get me back to work.

As for the "who do you know" bit, I got much the same thing. Many locals used to be very exclusive. People needed referrals from guys already in. It was so prevalent in 134 that people think it is still the only way in. I didn't know any one of any consequence. 

The last thing I will say is this: Apprentices are supposed to learn. There are many opinions on their other duties (see related app.thread) But the bottom line is learning. If you get to a point where a contractor isn't teaching you anything EVER and using you as a sweeping robot, call the school first. If nothing changes, make yourself very undesirable. Apprentices cannot quit their jobs.

Again, good luck. At least you've got the positive attitude down.


----------



## Chicagoguy

Thanks Goose, I hope I am fortunate to get placed with someone willing to teach because I look forward to learning. Who know's, I know 134 is a big local, but maybe I'll see you or Super 33 sometime... I will update you guys as to what happens at the orientation and when I hopefully might be starting the program.

Thanks again!


----------



## LGLS

Chicagoguy, sounds like you're in. There's no "official" certificate stating such in case they see you on the evening news before school starts. :blink: 

You're young and just starting out in life, let me give you the same tip I got at your age, you'll thank me for this in 20 or so years... You have a 401k plan - use it. If not, open an IRA. Today you won't miss 20% of your pay.


Retirement Saving: A 40-Year Journey

"Because of everything else our money must buy, we tell ourselves we'll save for retirement _later_--after buying a house, after putting the kids through college. Years go by and we discover there's little "later" left.
But consider this: To save $1 million by age 65, you'd need to invest only $85 a month if you start at age 25 (at a 12% annual return). If you wait until 45 to head toward this goal, you'd have to save $1,000 a month. That amount jumps to roughly $4,300 a month if you delay starting until 55. "


----------



## Chicagoguy

LawnGuyLandSparky, you are a geat example of what I love about this country and what I think everyone should love. You don't know me from a hole in the wall and you gave me sound advice to help secure my financial future. I appreciate that greatly.

I have been lucky to have some good people in my life that have kept me on track and helped me save my pennies! Also, the last 2 companies I work for had company matched 401K plans which I tried to max out every year. I guy I knew told me something a few years ago that blew my mind, "If you invest $1000 and never add a penny to it with an average annual return of 10%, that $1000 will be worth $1,000,000 in 50 years." That's where it all began for me back when I was about 20...

Thanks again for the advice, I can't beleive the quality of guys that are on this site!


----------



## goose134

That is great. In addition to your already great saving habits, 134 electricians are provided with two retirement benefits. One is defined benefit (standard pension) and the other is defined contribution (an annuity you can choose to invest in different ways). The really big plus, and one we are wrestling with huge cost increases on, is the medical insurance. Really nice coverage. The other nice thing, and I was told this is unusual is that 134 will cover you after you retire at 62 (if everything goes well) until Medicare kicks in at 65. So there are a lot of positives. Keep up the good work, and I'm sure we will run into each other at some point.


----------



## Clint

I am saving right now with an IRA, but I would like to know what is paying out 12% interest nowadays...


----------



## Chicagoguy

Goose, thanks for the info. You don't actually have anything deducted from your check for insurance right? Doesn't your insurance come from the "Health and Welfare" contributions the employer has to pay? That covers your family right, not just you? Do you get the option to choose between HMO and PPO etc.? Thanks for bringing this up because I did have a few questions.

In regards to retirement, is there a specific age you can retire at to receive full pension/annuity benefits or is based on years in the trade etc.? My wife's uncle is a outside lineman and is retiring at the end of this year with full benefits at the age of 51 after 30 years with Comed.


----------



## Chicagoguy

Goose/Super 33 - I heard 134 gives you tools when you start the program, is that true? Are there other types of tools I will need to buy as I go through the program? Is there a list somewhere - maybe I will get that at Orientation. Do you guys prefer a specific brand - how are Kleins? Any boots/clothes you would recommend and what kind of brand should I look at to insure a good quality product.


----------



## goose134

There is a tool list that is a fairly complete set that you will be required to purchase at the end of your 11 weeks. They used to give them away but stopped around 10 or 12 years ago. The total price was $400 and change. Most of the gear is Klein and the hacksaw is a Lennox. As you move through the trade you'll develop your own taste for tools. Many of the top manufacturers like Ideal, Greenlee and Klein make tools of a similar quality, it's pretty much up to your preferences.


----------



## bobelectric

Wow! Does your area have so much work that Chicago needs 2 locals side by side? Local #5 Western Pa. covers a large area.


----------



## LGLS

bobelectric said:


> Wow! Does your area have so much work that Chicago needs 2 locals side by side? Local #5 Western Pa. covers a large area.


Maybe, but at some point Local #5's jurisdiction ends and a different local's jurisdiction begins.


----------



## Chicagoguy

There is only 1 local in Cook County (Chicago) and thats 134. 150 is the local for the county just north of Chicago called Lake County.


----------



## Chicagoguy

Goose you were right - go figure!?!? I found out today that I will have a set supplied to me when I am school, and I will have to buy it off of them for $487.40.


----------



## rolex629

*test scorw*

Hey Chicagoguy,

If you dont mind me asking, I interviewed for the pipefitters the same day you did, how did you find out if you passed the written test. 

I know I smoked the interview, but I was a little unsure of the written, and its killing me to wait until 3/24 to find out the results. Any insight you might have would be greatly appriciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## Chicagoguy

The only reason I knew is because the pipefitter's test was the same as the Local 134 Electrician's test.. Sorry I couldn't be of more help!


----------



## Tiger

Go to 150s website. There are quite a few guys on the books. I didn't see an out of work list for the other locals.

Dave


----------



## Super_33

Here are 134's Commercial and residential job calls:


http://www.local134chicago.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=75&Itemid=69


----------



## leland

Mountain Electrician said:


> Surely you jest :jester:


NO! And stop calling him Shirley!!! 

The differance between a pipe fitter and a Plumber....

When their both in a pool of sh** and you through a rock at them.......

The plumber ducks!:whistling2: 

An electrician.. Never finds themself in that position (theoreticaly)!!!


----------



## heavyduty73

The differance between a pipe fitter and a Plumber....

a fitter puts his a** where a plumber puts his face.


----------



## Chicagoguy

Glad to know that I choose to go with the Electricians over the Pipefitters, I've never smelled someone else's swetty a**, but I'm sure it isn't very pleasant:thumbup: An extra couple dollars an hour isn't worth that:laughing:


----------



## marosh19

*IBEW 134 apprenticeship*

hi guys, i received letter from IBEW with test results. My final score was 74.26 and rank list placement 56. Does anybody have any info about how many people will be offered apprenticeship this year. Btw. I applied for communications program.


----------



## Chicagoguy

Marossh19, the best thing to do would be to call into the school. When someone picks up ask to speak to the woman who can answer questions about entrance into the apprenticeship program. Most likely you will have to leave a message for her, but she was good about calling back. When you get her on the phone, ask her how many people your ranking was out of and if she thinks you have a good chance of getting called. She may not give you a direct answer, but what she told me when I asked was right on the money. I know when I was doing my orientation, they had mentioned that they weren't taking any new residential guys into the program for a while, but they didn't say anything about the communications program. Congrat's and good luck!


----------



## ceed134

*134 or 150 or fitter*

I have been in 134 for over 15 years. i can tell you what i am about to because this is a fact right from the union hall. 100 apprentices were accepted for the 2009 program. they were originally going to put thru 2 classes. the first class went thru and had 35 people. the second class is not taking place for at least another YEAR. this is doe to the high unemployment rate at our hall. 1714 as of this date. not only that, that means that 1714 are out of work, but there is also maybe 800-1000 "sitting on the book" on top of that. that means that employers are slow and ask people to sit home for a few weeks -months waiting for new work to pop. so they can collect their unemployment just not the subfund. so they are not technically on the 134 list because they still technically have a job. sub fund used to be $150 for the 1st 15 wks of unemployment then $200 for hte next 13 wks. I heard they gave it a raise to $200 for the first 13 wks. havent verified that yet. You fax the union hall your unemployment papers every 2 wks. by thursday then they cut you a check and you get it in a few days. the subfund is also your money that the contractor paid in. it is not like a gift. this is where people get confused. Stay in 134 not 150. work is too slow there, and the are primadonnas. pipefitters is good also but the only trades that actually have work are the pipe coverers.; and the pipefitters. plumbers are in trouble, as are many of the 24 other trades in cook county. 134 has 16000+ members so 1700 out of work dont sound bad, but let me tell you IT IS. they are talking 1-1/2 yrs before things open up. olympics or not. by the way, chicago sun times said olympics said if we get it, 50 has to be minority contractors and then 20% apprentices. (minority), 


uote=Chicagoguy;17516]Goose, so do you think because I got that orientation letter with all the info I stated for 134 saying to bring the check that I am in? Like I said, if the only thing left is the background check and drug test, I am fine with that, in fact I encourage it due to the fact I would like to work in a safe environment especally around electrical stuff. I was thinking the same but didn't want to count my chickens before the hatched.... You know what I mean? I keep hearing from people, "well who did you know etc.," but I did this all on my own merit. Studied for the test and was fortunate enough to have taken a LOT of high math clases in High School and College which counts for something, but have had no experience. I ranked in the top 15% of the 1600 that applied. I greatly look forward to getting in, getting my hands dirty and learning as much as possible from the experienced guys like yourself and Super 33! 

Thanks for the advise about the Electricians vs. pipefitters. I hope nobody here is taking offense to that question, but I know sometimes people wished they made different choices - I just want to make sure I am making the right choice!

I heard about the first 11 weeks being unpaid, and you know what, I understand... They should try and weed out the weak people so that they know the people they are going to provide a future for are serious about this gig, because I am! Luckily I have saved my pennies over the years so that I can afford to go through the 11 week process and take full advantage of everything I learn instead of stressing about how I am going to pay for my bills. 

Thanks a lot and if you have any other advise or things I should know, please let me know! You guys so far are great....[/quote]


----------



## jsmith929

I find the primadonna comment about 150 funny,I forgot how lomg have you been in ?


----------



## JohnH

I'm glad I found this thread. I know its a couple years old, but I could really use your help and opinions. I'm 21 and I'm going to apply at local 150 and local 117 for an apprenticship this up comming December. My dads a sign contractor and he owns his own business and I've been working for him for the past 5 or so years, so I do have quite a bit of experience. I also went to a university in Wisconsin for 3 years, but I realized that I was going to school for something I wasn't even really interested in and I didn't want to come out 30,000 dollars in debt and not be able find a job like I just witnessed my sister struggle with. I know I have all of the minimum requirements met and I know I'll do well on the aptitude test, but I'm worried that I may be a little to young to be a good candidate. I'm also a little worried that I don't personally know anybody in either union, and all I hear people telling me is its about "who you know". What do you guys think?


----------



## JohnH

Im going for an apprenticeship as well.. Does anybody know how local 150 and 117 are doing work wise?


----------



## jsmith929

Book is moving slow maybe 1 1/2 years to get a good call,I know they took around 8 app. last year so probably same this year.


----------



## FireInTheWire

Chicagoguy said:


> Celtic, thanks for the advice! As I said before I am used to hard work which is why I have achieved the things I've achieved at 25, just in a different profession. But the principles are the same - show up to work on time (preferably before), be ready to work and be ready to learn. I'm not just willing to go through this process, I am READY to go though it, I only hope I have the opportunity to work and learn from good guys like yourselves......


Awesome! Sounds like you're going to do well. I've got the same personality! I came from a _totally_ different trade and got accepted to the apprenticeship this year at 25 years old. Electrical is so great because you are constantly learning all the time. I love it because I'm too feisty of a person to stand around not doing anything.

I have found that you get out what you put in, and a good attitude is everything. Sounds like you have that goin' for ya. :thumbup:

If you've been selected to go through the orientation, it sure sounds like you're in. Like someone else said, you'll probably be bringing that $300 for books!

Keep us posted!


----------



## JohnH

jsmith929 said:


> Book is moving slow maybe 1 1/2 years to get a good call,I know they took around 8 app. last year so probably same this year.


Thanks for your help!! Do you know how many people generally apply for the apprenticeship at thise locals?


----------



## mikeh32

150 has 8 first years, and one is not working already. plus what ever other apprentices are not working too.


----------



## henderson14

JohnH said:


> I'm glad I found this thread. I know its a couple years old, but I could really use your help and opinions. I'm 21 and I'm going to apply at local 150 and local 117 for an apprenticship this up comming December. My dads a sign contractor and he owns his own business and I've been working for him for the past 5 or so years, so I do have quite a bit of experience. I also went to a university in Wisconsin for 3 years, but I realized that I was going to school for something I wasn't even really interested in and I didn't want to come out 30,000 dollars in debt and not be able find a job like I just witnessed my sister struggle with. I know I have all of the minimum requirements met and I know I'll do well on the aptitude test, but I'm worried that I may be a little to young to be a good candidate. I'm also a little worried that I don't personally know anybody in either union, and all I hear people telling me is its about "who you know". What do you guys think?



Why would you quit after 3 years. You already put that much time and money into it, just finish. You should have thought about the debt BEFORE you decided to go to college. Just because you have a degree in one subject doesn't mean you have to work in that field. In case you haven't figured it out, there are a lot of electricians that can't find jobs either. A lot more than people with degrees. Just because your sister doesn't have a job right NOW, doesn't mean she won't find one eventually. I guarantee you she will find one eventually, and once she does it will pay off.


----------



## lefleuron

henderson14 said:


> Why would you quit after 3 years. You already put that much time and money into it, just finish. You should have thought about the debt BEFORE you decided to go to college. Just because you have a degree in one subject doesn't mean you have to work in that field. In case you haven't figured it out, there are a lot of electricians that can't find jobs either. A lot more than people with degrees. Just because your sister doesn't have a job right NOW, doesn't mean she won't find one eventually. I guarantee you she will find one eventually, and once she does it will pay off.


 Yeah,

My neighbors degree in liberal arts is paying off big. He is the night manager at a gas station.


----------



## jsmith929

I have no idea how many apply,just give a good interview and hope for the best.


----------



## henderson14

lefleuron said:


> Yeah,
> 
> My neighbors degree in liberal arts is paying off big. He is the night manager at a gas station.


If your not smart enough to realize that it will be hard to find a job with a liberal arts degree, then you deserve to be unemployed. It shouldn't take 4 years to know if your degree has any demand or not. People who want jobs after graduation choose accounting, nursing, finance, engineering, or other specialized majors. Even obscure degrees like safety and construction management have very high placement rates. I don't even know what type of job someone would be expected to be hired for with a liberal arts degree.


----------



## seabee41

We got some 134 guys coming into our local which is 214 (railroad) but that's a totally different ball game in some aspects to the trade. We work on commuter coaches and diesel locomotives. And we just hired another three electricians 2 weeks ago.


----------



## wwilson174

goose134 said:


> That is great. In addition to your already great saving habits, 134 electricians are provided with two retirement benefits. One is defined benefit (standard pension) and the other is defined contribution (an annuity you can choose to invest in different ways). The really big plus, and one we are wrestling with huge cost increases on, is the medical insurance. Really nice coverage. The other nice thing, and I was told this is unusual is that 134 will cover you after you retire at 62 (if everything goes well) until Medicare kicks in at 65. So there are a lot of positives. Keep up the good work, and I'm sure we will run into each other at some point.


I have been a 134 member for 55 years, retired for 18 years . I must point out that your 134 health insurance and pension continue after Medicare kicks in,
134 membership was the best thing that ever happened to me. BillW


----------



## mikeh32

134, and 150 have the same benefits. 

Or so i was told ours is shadowed from 134


----------



## running dummy

It's going to be tough to get into 150 as they take so few and many of them are already Union Residential guys.

As for 134, I heard they aren't taking any more apprentices until the economy comes back.

117 I believe is just as bad as 150.

IMO I would apply with both but stay with the sign business. A steady paycheck is like gold nowadays. Soak up as much as you can while in the field, but don't hack it all in like most sign guys do.


----------



## running dummy

mikeh32 said:


> 134, and 150 have the same benefits.
> 
> Or so i was told ours is shadowed from 134



You're right for the most part. Like was said prior, 134 has a sub fund called ASB (I think?) that kicks in when you are laid off. If you are a traveler you can call the funds out of the account after not working in the local for 60-90 days.


----------

